# Hello



## Charvel (Dec 7, 2005)

This is my first thread, not got a great deal to say apart from hello.

I'm a Wing Chun stylist, have been for several years, Lau Gar before that and a little Shotokan Karate.  

Look forward to posting and learning.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 7, 2005)

'Hello' is always a good place to start, Charvel 

Welcome to MT!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome! I've just started some Wing Chun myself. Fun stuff!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome to the Board and Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Charvel. Welcome to MT. Happy Posting!


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome! Check out our Wing Chun forum, lots of nice information there!

7sm


----------



## Gemini (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome to MT, Charvel!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting.
Terry


----------



## Navarre (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, Charvel!! Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Lisa (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey Charvel!  Welcome to MT!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## still learning (Dec 7, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and please join in..................Aloha


----------



## MJS (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk!! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome Aboard!   

Indyfighter


----------



## Seig (Dec 8, 2005)

Post and enjoy


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi Charvel!  Glad you made it over here; please take a look at the different areas we have & don't be afraid to ask questions (if you have any). 

Best Wishes on your MA journey,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 9, 2005)

Welcome Sir.
Sean


----------



## notalent (Dec 9, 2005)

One newcomer to another, welcome to the board


----------



## Drac (Dec 9, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to MT..Enjoy..


----------

